# Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon - BIOS / Boot Problem



## Rocketeer67 (13. Mai 2018)

Ich habe seit 1,5 Jahren ein MSI Board Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon zusammen mit einer M.2 Samsung 950 Pro als System-SSD. Seit einigen Wochen ( gefühlt seit BIOS-Update 1.9 gegen Spectre ) habe ich bei ca. 2/3 aller Kaltstarts Probleme. Der PC startet nicht mehr sondern geht direkt ins BIOS / UEFI. Wenn ich dieses dann schließe OHNE Änderungen durchzuführen startet anschließend beim Reboot Windows 10 Pro IMMER ganz normal.

Ich habe bereits über diverse "Kniffe" versucht, des Problems Herr zu werden.
-BIOS/SETUP Defaults geladen
*-CLR CMOS-Jumper auf Mainboard gesetzt*
-Alle Fastboot-Optionen ( im Bios und unter Windows ) deaktiviert

Die Samsung SSD ist per AHCI ( ohne RAID ) als Start-SSD für Windows Boot-Manager als erstes Laufwerk eingerichtet.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass beim "normalen" Start die SSD als "Windows Boot Manager / Samsung 950 Pro" angezeigt wird.
Beim Start direkt in die Bios-Oberfläche wird lediglich als 1.Startoption "Windows Boot Manager" angezeigt.

Für mich sieht das sehr nach einem Hardwareproblem aus. Die Bios-Batterie ist nicht leer, Uhrzeit+Datumsanzeige stimmt.
Von meinem PC-Händler habe ich erfahren, dass er ähnlich Phänomene kennt, sobald die Sprache im BIOS auf "Deutsch" geändert wird ....

Was ist denn da los ? Was sagt der Hersteller zu dem Problem ?

Hat noch jemand eine Idee ?


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Mai 2018)

Gib mal bitte die Hard- und Software komplett an.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (13. Mai 2018)

BIOS/Firmware   : 1.9
CPU             : I7-6700K
Betriebssystem  : Windows 10 Pro 1803 inkl. alle Updates

Speicher        : 4x Kingston KHX2400C15/16G
Netzteil        : 650W
Grafikkarte     : Asus GTX 1080 
USB             : Maus, Tastatur
Sound: Soundblaster ZxR, onboard deaktiviert


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Mai 2018)

Wie heißt das Netzteil mit kompletter Typenbezeichnung?


----------



## Rocketeer67 (13. Mai 2018)

600 Watt be quiet 80 Plus irgendwas, ist doch nicht 650W. Das reicht leistungsmäßig aber locker aus.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Mai 2018)

Wie heißt das Netzteil GENAU?


----------



## Rocketeer67 (13. Mai 2018)

Um es GENAU zu sagen müsste ich es ausbauen. Dafür sehe ich aber nicht wirklich einen Grund. Die Bequit Netzteile sind ganz ok und ich habe in letzter Zeit auch nichts negatives darüber gelesen. Andererseits sollte sowohl die 12V als auch 5V locker reichen. 
Ich habe folgende Spannungen: 
für 3,3V : 3,36V
für 12V: 12,288V
für 5V: 5,000V

Der Fehlerverlauf und meine Fehlerbeschreibungen deuten nicht auf ein Problem mit dem Netzteil hin. Zum Einen gibt es NUR beim Kaltstart Probleme. Andererseit kann ich den PC stabil von 4,00 GHz auf 4,40 GHz übertakten. Diverse Stabilitätstests habe ich erst gemacht. 
Für mich stellt sich die Frage, wieso wird die SSD beim Warmstart immer und beim Kaltstart nur bei 50% aller Starts erkannt. Das BIOS-Update in diesem Zeitraum KÖNNTE eine mögliche Ursache sein. Natürlich wäre auch ein sonstiges Problem mit Mainboard oder SSD möglich ...

Welchen Einfluss installierte Programme haben sollen verstehe ich leider auch nicht. Das Problem beginnt beim Systemstart, wo als erstes das Boot-System des ROM geladen und dann der Zugriff auf den Bootsektor des Startlaufwerks erfolgen sollen. Eine Möglichkeit wäre eventuell noch Schadsoftware, welche sich dort eingenistet hat, aber alle Scans danach sind clean.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Mai 2018)

Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Um es GENAU zu sagen müsste ich es ausbauen. Dafür sehe ich aber nicht wirklich einen Grund.


Die Bezeichnung eines Netzteils kann man am Seitenaufkleber anblesen.
Wenn Du keine exakten  Informationen liefern willst, bitte.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (13. Mai 2018)

Hallo, ich will schon. Ich habe aber ein Noctis 450 Gehäuse. Das ist nix mit von der Seite ablesen. Ich müsste dafür anfangen den PC zu zerlegen. 
Aus welchem Grund hälst du die exakte Netzteilbezeichnung denn für so wichtig ?


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Mai 2018)

Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich will schon. Ich habe aber ein Noctis 450 Gehäuse. Das ist nix mit von der Seite ablesen. Ich müsste dafür anfangen den PC zu zerlegen.


 Hast Du keine Rechnung?



Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund hälst du die exakte Netzteilbezeichnung denn für so wichtig ?


 Die neuen Grafikkarten haben stark schwankende Netzteilbelastungen.
Dafür muß ein Netzteil ausgelegt sein.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (13. Mai 2018)

Das ist ein Komplett-PC, d.h. keine genaue Bezeichnung auf der Rechnung für das NT. Da es jetzt 1,5 Jahre tadellos funktioniert hat, gehe ich von einer ausreichenden Dimensionierung aus. Ich verstehe nicht, woher eine solche Belastung der Grafikkarte beim Systemstart kommen soll, um relevant zu sein ...


----------



## IICARUS (13. Mai 2018)

Versuchen kannst du Laufwerke zum Test ab zu klemmen die du nicht brauchst.
Sowie Tastatur und Maus. Denn bei einem Fehler wo bestimmte Geräte oder Komponente nicht initialisiert werden können oder irgendwelche Störungen verursachen wird auch direkt ins Uefi/Bios geleitet.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Mai 2018)

Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Komplett-PC, d.h. keine genaue Bezeichnung auf der Rechnung für das NT. Da es jetzt 1,5 Jahre tadellos funktioniert hat, gehe ich von einer ausreichenden Dimensionierung aus. ..


Genau das ist bei Fertiggeräten meist nicht lange so.
Aber wenn ein Blech abzunehmen zu viel Arbeit ist ... .


----------



## IICARUS (14. Mai 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Aber wenn ein Blech abzunehmen zu viel Arbeit ist ... .


Mit nur einmal schnell ein Blech abnehmen ist es nicht getan, da das ganze was darum herum bzw. darüber gebaut ist fest vernietet ist.
Das Netzteil muss von hinten raus gezogen werden und sollte es kein Fullmodulares Netzteil sein muss es inkl. aller Kabel entnommen werden.

@Rocketeer67
Was du noch versuchen kannst ist sicher zu gehen das dein Laufwerk in der Bootreihenfolge an erster Stelle steht.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (14. Mai 2018)

An alle erstmal Vielen Dank!
Vielleicht sollte ich fairerweise noch erwähnen, dass ich durch eine langjährige Tätigkeit als System- und Netzwerkadmin auch ein wenig von der Materie weis. Es widerstrebt mir nur, ohne ersichtlichen Grund alles zu zerlegen. Da ich durch den Hausbau keine Zeit hatte, mir einen PC aufzubauen habe ich halt mal zu einem Fertigsystem gegriffen. Es könnten natürlich auch einfach nur Kontaktprobleme an einer Kabel-/Steckverbindung sein, welche zu den diversen Hardwarecheckproblemen führen ...  Dabei wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, eines Kabelbruchs, zumindest theoretisch ... 
Da es aber lediglich EINE Verbindung zwischen Mainboard und SSD gibt kann dieses Problem zumindest damit kaum erklärt werden. Es macht mich ganz kirre, dass ich den blöden Fehler nicht finde ... 

Nach Rücksprache mit dem Händler werde ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen müssen und den PC einsenden. Ist ja noch Garantie drauf. Ist nur halt blöd, wenn man keine Ersatz-Mainboards zum testen liegen hat ...  Ich löse sowas gerne selbst, macht irgendwie auch Spaß. 

@IICARUS: Mit der Start-SSD ist es wie beim Blinker am Auto: mal ist sie da, mal nicht ( im BIOS ). Beim "sauberen" Start steht dann "Windows Boot Manager / Samsung SSD 950 Pro". Beim Start direkt ins BIOS steht nur ""Windows Boot Manager". Jeweils an erster Stelle, aber das kann eigentlich nur ein Hardwareproblem ganz vorne sein ... Meine persönliche Vermutung ist ja, dass das letzte Bios gegen Spectre mit der heissen Nadel gestrickt wurde. Viel Zeit für Tests war da garantiert nicht und der User darfs mal wieder ausbaden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Mai 2018)

Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Vermutung ist ja, dass das letzte Bios gegen Spectre mit der heissen Nadel gestrickt wurde.


Auch bei ASUS kann ich das leider auch bestätigen.
Bis zur 30er Version ! hat das Z170 Pro Gaming rumgezickt, wie ein störrischer Esel.
Nach der letzten Spectre-Version durfte ich wieder alle Lüfterkurven 5 mal neu einstellen, ehe es das UEFI verdaut hatte.


----------



## michaelsto (15. Mai 2018)

ich hab auch ein z170  (aber a pro) von msi.

bin mit der google suche hier her gekommen, hab genau das gleiche problem. manchmal aber nicht immer lande ich im uefi bild. so zirka seit dem april update von windows..

hab übrigens noch gar kein bios update gemacht, bin noch auf 1.d0

passiert auch manchmal bei "neustart" aus dem windows.

mir fehlt auch beim bios start eine meiner ssds in der anzeige.

habe letztens das usb aus der "boot order" nach hinten verschoben (gestern), seither war noch nichts.. soll aber noch nichts heissen..


----------



## IICARUS (15. Mai 2018)

Wie bereits geschrieben kann es vorkommen das wenn eines der Laufwerke nicht gleich richtig erkannt wird als Abhilfe ins Uefi geleitet wird.
Das selbe kann passieren wenn Maus oder Tastatur nicht erkannt werden oder fehlerhaft sind.

Habe selbst so ein ähnliches Problem.
Meine Laufwerke werden im Uefi alle richtig erkannt, allerdings zeigt das Systemmonitor vom Programm Formular Driver was ein Tool bezüglich meines Asrock Board ist eines der Laufwerke an einem SATA Anschluss nicht. Laut dem Tool ist da nichts angeschlossen.

Das gleiche Systemmonitor habe ich im Uefi auch mit dabei, aber dort wird das Laufwerk auf dessen SATA angezeigt.
Bei mir ist das Problem wenn ich herunter fahre und gleich wieder starte das ich ins Uefi geleitet werden. Nicht jedoch wenn einige Minuten verstrichen sind. Neustarts laufen auch ohne Probleme und wenn ich mittels Button auf dem Gehäuse herunter fahre lande ich auch jedes mal ins Uefi und hier ganz gleich was für eine Zeit verstreicht.

Das ganze hat bei mir nach einem Umbau angefangen, wo ich die HDDs anders verbaut habe da ich platz wegen meiner WaKü brauchte.
Datenkabel habe ich schon bereits bei einer HDD ausgetauscht.
Vermute das einer meiner HDDs einen knacks hat oder das ich nicht das richtige Datenkabel ausgetauscht habe.

Da bei mir aber normalerweise das System ohne Probleme startet, da ich normal übers Desktop herunter fahre habe ich es etwas ignoriert.
Werde aber demnächst auch mal zum Test die zwei HDDs abklemmen um zu sehen ob es daran liegt. Werde auch mal eine andere Maus und Tastatur daran testen.

Mit dem Windows Update kann es nichts mit zu tun haben, da in diesem Bereich weder Windows noch irgendwelche Treiber ins Spiel kommen. Daher hat dies nichts mit Windows oder irgendwelche Updates davon zu tun. Zudem besteht es bei mir dieses Problem schon fast einem Jahr.

Mit dem Netzteil hat es auch nichts zu tun, da mein BQ Dark Power Pro 11 mit 550W einwandfrei läuft.
*
EDIT: *

Bin mal bei mir die Sache etwas näher nach gegangen.
Alle Laufwerke bis auf die Samsung 960 EDV (M.2) abgeklemmt und das Vernommen war immer noch vorhanden. 
An den Laufwerke lag es daher nicht.

Dann habe ich Maus und Tastatur abgeklemmt und das System ist direkt ins Windows gekommen.
Habe dann nur die Tastatur angeklemmt und alles erneut versucht. Nun hat das System ganz gleich wie und wann ich erneut gestartet habe immer richtig ohne dieses Vernommen gestartet.
Also wird es an der Maus liegen die vom Bios irgendwie fehlerhaft interpretiert wird. Die Maus läuft aber normal auch ohne Probleme, so das ich denke das hier einfach nur ein Kompatibilitätsproblem vorliegt.

Komischerweise habe ich dann die Maus wieder eingesteckt und dann war das Problem immer noch nicht mehr da. 

*EDIT 2:*

Naja zu früh gefreut, in einem erneuten Test hat das abgemmen der Maus und Tastatur nichts gebracht.
Wahr wohl nur ein Zufall.

Hat vielleicht doch was mit dem Bios und eines der Updates was es mal gab zu tun.
Stört mich jetzt aber nicht groß, da es normal nicht vorkommt sobald er paar Minuten aus ist.
Normalerweise schalte ich ihn auch nicht direkt nach dem Herunterfahren wieder ein.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (15. Mai 2018)

Ich habe parallel zu diesem Threat hier noch eine Support-Anfrage bei MSI am laufen. Innerhalb eines halben Arbeitstages hatte ich bereits die Rückantwort. RESPEKT!

1. ALLE Schnellstartoptionen deaktivieren ( im BIOS UND unter Windows )
2. alle nicht benötigten USB Komponenten beim Systemstart entfernen.
So weit, so gut. Habe ich alles schon vorher gemacht, hat nicht geholfen.

Aktuell steht MSI auf dem Standpunkt, es könnte tatsächlich entweder ein Mainboard-/ BIOS-Problem sein oder ( auch in Anlehnung an die aktuellen SSD-Probleme mit dem April-Update ) ein Problem mit der SSDD selbst vorliegen. Ich habe jetzt ein noch nicht veröffentlichtes BIOS-Update zugesandt bekommen und voila: derzeit läuft alles ohne Probleme. Daran sieht man, dass dieses oder ähnliche Probleme also bei MSI bereits bekannt sind und man an der Lösung arbeitet. Find ich echt super !! 


Ich werde das natürlich weiter testen / beobachten.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2018)

Bei mir besteht es schon seit einem Jahr, kann daher nicht am April-Update liegen.
Als ich heute mal Tastatur und Maus abklemmte ging es einige male. Was ich daher mal versuchen kann ist eine andere Maus und Tastatur und ggf. dann auch mal ein reset des Bios.

Mich stört es aber nicht, auch wenn ich es nicht behoben bekomme, da dieses Problem bei mir nur dann besteht wenn ich herunterfahre und gleich nachdem der Rechner aus geht wieder einschalten möchte.
Solange ich nicht direkt wieder einschalte oder den Button am Gehäuse zum herunterfahren betätige startet mein Rechner direkt ohne Probleme. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das diese April-Update was verursachen könnte, da es noch mit dem Bios-Screen vorkommt.  Aber ausgeschlossen wäre es nicht, da Asrock auch ein Tool bereit stellt wo der nächste Start ins Bios geht. Hatte ich bei mir aber auch schon zum Test deinstalliert gehabt.

Updates des Bios habe ich auch schon einige hinter mir, wäre daher auch bei mir nicht ausgeschlossen.
Bei mir recht es schon aus das der Rechner 5min aus ist das er wieder normal hoch fährt. Daher bin ich diesem Problem bisher nicht so ganz nach gegangen und habe es auch zum teil ignoriert.


----------



## michaelsto (16. Mai 2018)

übrigens liegt es nicht direkt an der ssd, weil ich dann vorgestern neu formatiert hatte und unabsichtlich das windows auf die größere ssd gepackt hab, hatte heute früh wieder so ein uefi boot.. und diesmal erkennt es wieder nicht die ssd wo windows drauf ist.

gemeinsame nenner scheint hier wohl wirklich das mainboard zu sein.

sind übrigens eine samsung 850 evo und eine crucial ct240bx200, was aber nach meiner beobachtung eine zeile weiter oben eh irrelevant zu sein scheint.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2018)

Ob die SSD formatiert oder das System drauf ist spielt keine Rolle, das Laufwerk muss immer im Bios mit angezeigt werden.
Sobald es dort mal gelegentlich verschwindet scheint was mit dem Laufwerk oder dem Datenkabel nicht zu stimmen, dann kann es auch daran liegen das du ins Bios landest.

Je nachdem wie alt die SSDs sind können sie leider auch defekt gehen.


----------



## michaelsto (16. Mai 2018)

wie in meinem letzten post zu lesen.. es war zuerst die crucial, und jetzt der selbe fehler mit der samsung.. es sind ja beide platten angesteckt und ich hab nichts umgesteckt. sind beide kabel/platten defekt etwa?  .. das beide platten im bios angezeigt werden müssen ist mir schon klar, das meine ssds defekt sind schliess ich jetzt mal aus mit dem fakt das andere leute ja momentan das gleiche problem haben..

wenn schon dann müsste im sata controllerdes mb was defekt sein oder weiter drin im mainboard.. und wie der threadersteller auf seite 2 geschrieben hat das ein bios update bei ihm geholfen hat werd ich wohl einfach auf das warten.. wobei es mir ja auch recht egal ist da ich den pc nur einmal am tag aufdreh und auch nur ich zugang zum pc hab.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2018)

Andere Leute haben keine Wander Festplatten, die gelangen ins Uefi ohne das irgendein defekt sichtbar ist.
Und dann wird die Fehlersuche erst recht schwierig, da nichts nachgestellt werden kann.

Aber mit dem Controller des Mainboard könntest du auch recht haben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Mai 2018)

@* Rocketeer67*  	 : Das SATA-Kabel zur Systemplatte hast Du schon getauscht?


----------



## Rocketeer67 (16. Mai 2018)

Zitat: "Das *SATA-Kabe*l zur Systemplatte hast Du schon getauscht?                         "
@wuselsurfer: Nein! Ich habe einfach keine Lust, an meiner *M.2-SSD* das Datenkabel zu suchen und zu tauschen. 
Mal eine Frage: du wolltest eine detaillierte Aufstellung aller Hard- und Software im PC. Welche Informationen hast du denn daraus gewonnen ?

Ich habe auch noch nicht geschrieben, dass das Problem mit dem BIOS-Update gelöst ist. Nach einem Tag wäre das ziemlich gewagt.  Das Problem tritt jedoch seit dem BIOS-Update vor 24h nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (18. Mai 2018)

Also ich bin jetzt sehr optimistisch! Seit 4 Tagen und häufigen täglichen Kalt-/Neustarts bootet mein PC mit dem MSI Beta-BIOS jetzt zuverlässig. So unwahrscheinlich es auch klingt: selbst mit mehreren externen USB-Festplatten gibt es keine Startprobleme mehr. 

DANKE MSI-Support !!! Wirklich gute Arbeit


----------

